# One Day in Oct.



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe one day in Oct.when we are all here on vacation we can all meet up at a certain place, introduce our self's & fish for a few hours??
What do you guy's think ? Want the local guy's to be present also.
Anyone have any idea's?? I think it would be nice to meet some new people & tell some fish story's.
I myself will be there the entire month of Oct. & will be driving down & staying in Surf Side Beach...............Ron


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Planning to make it a weekend at least sometime...not sure on dates.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

im up for it. we could all hit hthe beach somewhere in south garden city or something. make it a nice and easy meeting spot for everyone to find. when is everyone going to be here?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm in. I'll probably be down the second and third weekends in October.

Evan


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Kewl!
count me in


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think one of the local guy's would be best to choose a place because the are aware of the area. I'm available any time any day. I'm planning on leaving New York next Tuesday the 29th & should arrive sometime on Weds. the 30th. I'll be there the whole month of Oct. Both the Mrs & I are retired & have all the time in the world. What ever is best for the rest of the guy's is fine with me. Looking forward to meeting you guy's. Catching a few fish is just a plus...... Ron


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

i would like to go sign me up ill let you know prior if i cant make it or not but i foresee it to no be a problem


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in. Looks like the best tide / time of day combinations are the 5th thru the 9th.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll be down from the 25th Oct - 5th November and staying at the Holiday Sands North. I will have internet access and a computer. 

Please count me in!
Bob.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> im up for it. we could all hit hthe beach somewhere in south garden city or something. make it a nice and easy meeting spot for everyone to find. when is everyone going to be here?


forgot to mention im gone the week of oct 17-25. other than that, im good to go!


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

i will be down from october 5th thru the 15th, let me know what day and where at


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Some time around the second weekend would be best for me. Depends on when our guests leave, and what the wife has planned of course...


----------



## oldman (May 10, 2009)

count me in ill be down the month of oct. would like to meet you guys


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

a saturday at huntington beach would be nice


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Man you guys keep picking places further south. I guess I'll put in a vote for Cherry Grove then


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Like I said you guy's know more about the area & Tides. I know we all can't make it all the same dates but there is nothing saying we can't do it a couple of day's?? Even if it's just to shoot the breeze. I'm down there to fish! I'll be fishing just about every day some time or the other. I can just about roll out of bed & I'm at the water. I don't know who is more knowledgeable with the area so one of you guy's need to step up & pick a date,time & a location that looks best for all........................Ron


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

It looks like the 10th would be a good day for a lot of people. I'm going to second Eddy's vote for the north end, as I'll be in Cherry Grove and I'd rather not drive 45-60 minutes. But maybe we can work out a carpool or something.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Or perhaps separate north and south gatherings?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I wouldn't want anyone to have to drive an hour! Again Not formula with the area so to be far with everyone I think we should meet at a 1/2 point. If I am correct Cherry Grove is the farest north & Myrles is the farest south so some where in the middle??


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, in looking at it on mapquest, it looks like 2nd Ave Pier would be close to the middle. With that said, I would not be opposed to making the drive down to Surfside Pier and hitting up Skink's stomping grounds. Especially if they have good fishing 

Evan


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Well, in looking at it on mapquest, it looks like 2nd Ave Pier would be close to the middle. With that said, I would not be opposed to making the drive down to Surfside Pier and hitting up Skink's stomping grounds. Especially if they have good fishing
> 
> Evan


I appreciate the vote of confidence, but i do still have some secret spots that i keep to myself. No disrespect towards anyone, but I really gotta trust someone to divulge those secrets.

Just remember this....It took me a long time to realize this...."It,s not where you fish that makes a successful day, It's HOW you fish" 

presentation matters more than location


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Are we trying to fish the surf or a pier? I figured the pier ("they") would be easier to meet up and do some fishing.

I didn't mean trying to encroach on anyone's secret spots.

On another note, if anyone's interested in doing some surf sharking one night let me know. I'm looking to roll into NC or down to Georgetown one night after some biters.

Evan


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I would prefer the suds
plenty of room and no restrictions


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I wasnt implying that you were encroaching, I was just stating that i have some secrets....and I'm sure other locals do too

A thought just occurred to me.

I know a lady in north Litchfield that does a 3 day fishing camp for kids. 
well she also does a low country cook out on the beach and a bon fire party at night. we can fish the afternoon and I'll spring for the cookout and we can all spend a night on the beach around a fire
what do y'all think?
set a date and i'll set it up

I couldnt think of a better way to meet and chill out. bring the family
just let me know how many wanna come iffin y'all wanna do this

If this is good for everyone.....lets start a new post with OK's, a date and the number of people coming
I'll start the post........P&S BEACH BLAST Y'all set the date.....I'm there


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW !!! Kool idea, Skink. Mrs. Salt & I are in fur shur if the date fits. Can't let ya spring for the Low Country Boil by yerself though. Think it's more better if we split the cost betwixt the attendees. I'm lobbying for 5, 6, 7, or 9 (OK, maybe 10).


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm open for all & any suggestions but in no way am I going to let you spring for any charges! If we decide in doing a cook out, We all chip in! I'm more prown for the surf but if the pier is best for all I don't have a problem. Just remember the guy's coming in from another state will need a license to fish the beaches.I bought mine on line a annual because I'll be there for the month.
Let try & get the ball rolling ASAP because it's only a couple of weeks away.

Kingfisherman I was also thinking about maybe hitting Little River or Charlestown to fish. I have never been to either but just a thought. Maybe a boat? But that's a whole other thing. Lets not get to carried away we can discuss this between anyone who may be interested...............Ron


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

As long as I get a few days notice almost any time is good.
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in...a few days notice is cool...sounds like a great idea:fishing:


----------



## tinytfm (Sep 12, 2009)

has a date been set? if not let me know. i would love to try to meet. im leaving on the 11th to go home. tinytfm..


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

tinytfm said:


> has a date been set? if not let me know. i would love to try to meet. im leaving on the 11th to go home. tinytfm..


Their talking about the 10th but nothing is set yet.


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll be down Oct. 27th through Nov. 1


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, that sounds good, I would love to meet up, Let me know the dates and ill try to make somthing happen.


----------

